# Linked in installed itself on my android and cannot be deleted



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 15, 2019)

Does anyone else have this?  Have Google sneakily struck some deal with linkedin to have the app pre-installed on all phones? I don't want anything to do with Linkedin.  Nothing.  I want it off my phone, out of my life.  I am irrationally hostile to its very concept and existence.  Make it fucking stop, please.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jan 15, 2019)

I had this with faceook app. I just keep deleting it and disabling it before it finally fucked off.

settings/apps uninstall

also check permisions and just turn them all off as well.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 15, 2019)

You should be able to get rid of it eventually -  but it's annoying when shit like this is preinstalled.  The first thing I do with a new phone is hunt down shit like facebook.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 15, 2019)

19sixtysix said:


> I had this with faceook app. I just keep deleting it and disabling it before it finally fucked off.
> 
> settings/apps uninstall
> 
> also check permisions and just turn them all off as well.



I went into settings - there's no option for uninstalling there, either - and juggled with the idea of "disabling" it, but my phone said that might fuck with the system, and I don't want to risk making changes I don't understand the potential ramifications of.

I've never opened the fucker, so it's got no permissions.  I still notice that it has somehow used up 36kb of my prescious data in the last 48 hours.  I begrudge it every single byte.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 15, 2019)

Just tried to uninstall from the play store, too.  Also not having it. Left the following helpful review...



> why can i not uninstall your shit app? i fucking hate linkedin and everything you stand for.  i want you off my phone, you heathen shit cunts.  take a long hard look at yourselves.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 15, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You should be able to get rid of it eventually -  but it's annoying when shit like this is preinstalled.  The first thing I do with a new phone is hunt down shit like facebook.


First thing I did when I bought a smartphone was to disable that fucking bollocks.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 15, 2019)

Some Android phone vendors (eg Samsung) bundle such apps (particularly Facebook) and you can’t uninstall them (only remove all updates to strip them back to the version the phone originally shipped with, which arguably isn’t a bright idea).

You have two options: _either_ disable them (in the app manager; make sure notifications are blocked and no permissions allowed) then ignore them and never configure/feed them _or_ you need to flash the phone with a custom ROM (only an option if your device is supported by such) to get back to cleaner setup, an approximation to stock Android.

Disabling such apps has never caused me any problems at all (if you never make any use of those ecosystems, or do not want to, why would it?).


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 15, 2019)

2hats said:


> Some Android phone vendors (eg Samsung) bundle such apps (particularly Facebook) and you can’t uninstall them (only remove all updates to strip them back to the version the phone originally shipped with, which arguably isn’t a bright idea).
> 
> You have two options: _either_ disable them (in the app manager; make sure notifications are blocked and no permissions allowed) then ignore them and never configure/feed them _or_ you need to flash the phone with a custom ROM (only an option if your device is supported by such) to get back to cleaner setup, an approximation to stock Android.
> 
> Disabling such apps has never caused me any problems at all (if you never make any use of those ecosystems, or do not want to, why would it?).



Thing is, I can uninstall fb. But not linkedin.  I'm on a Motorola Moto g6 +.  Any other motorola users got the same problem?


----------



## Nivag (Jan 15, 2019)

I've got a Moto G6 and it wasn't pre-installed.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 15, 2019)

It might depend what operator it was supplied by.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 15, 2019)

I might have accidentally installed it, then? Still, can't get rid of the fucker.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 15, 2019)

You only can't delete things if it came with the phone (or one of its full device software updates)


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 15, 2019)

mauvais said:


> You only can't delete things if it came with the phone (or one of its full device software updates)



That's what I thought, but I have vague memories of accidentally installing it when trying to stalk an old colleague...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 15, 2019)

Ok, reported it as a bug to the android bug tracker thing.  Maybe this will work...


----------



## mauvais (Jan 15, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Ok, reported it as a bug to the android bug tracker thing.  Maybe this will work...


No chance. Genuine bugs take forever to get handled.

It's built into my Samsung S9, FWIW.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 15, 2019)

Didn't Microsoft get sued for millions by the EU for pulling this kind of crap in the 90s? Why is this acceptable now, especially since it seems to be near-impossible to remove such crapware without potentially compromising the security of one's device?


----------



## mauvais (Jan 15, 2019)

NoXion said:


> Didn't Microsoft get sued for millions by the EU for pulling this kind of crap in the 90s? Why is this acceptable now, especially since it seems to be near-impossible to remove such crapware without potentially compromising the security of one's device?


Microsoft got done for bundling software (the browser) so tightly integrated that it became dominant and the competition suffered as a result. It's not realistically the same situation here. That said, there are certainly opportunities for anti-trust cases in the world of mobile.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 15, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Microsoft got done for bundling software (the browser) so tightly integrated that it became dominant and the competition suffered as a result. It's not realistically the same situation here. That said, there are certainly opportunities for anti-trust cases in the world of mobile.



Yeah, it's not perfectly analogous, but I really wish something could be done about companies forcing customers to sacrifice limited system resources to host crapware on their device, software that they will never use. I'll bet that they'll claim that such crapware is "essential to device functionality", but that will be a flat-out fucking lie.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 15, 2019)

NoXion said:


> Yeah, it's not perfectly analogous, but I really wish something could be done about companies forcing customers to sacrifice limited system resources to host crapware on their device, software that they will never use. I'll bet that they'll claim that such crapware is "essential to device functionality", but that will be a flat-out fucking lie.



I don't mind a bit of in-house bloatware, even if I'm incredibly unlikely to use it.  The Moto app at least tries to improve your phone experience over naked android, but I'm still not buying into it.  If I could afford a pixel, presumably none of this stuff would be an issue - just pure android.  

Anyway, I bought the phone sim-free at the carphone warehouse.  So it's not my mobile network, and if other people have same phone but without linkedin, then it's not Motorola.  So i reckon it must be carphone warehouse doing shady deal with linkedin?  Who gives carphone warehouse permission to fuck with the pre-installed OS, though?


----------



## cheesethief (Jan 15, 2019)

I've had HTCs & Samsungs that always suffered from indelible crap that no one asked for. My OnePlus 5T is refreshingly bereft of crapware. No FB or LinkedIn in sight. The only things I can't uninstall are the default Google apps, everything else is fair game.


----------

